# Thinking about selling 1911



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Technically this should be in the classifieds, but I am not listing. I am just asking for advice......

I bought a springfield 1911 mil spec. It gave me problems early on, and I have since fixed them. It was a combination of ejector/extractor, and magazine.

I guess the thought of relying on a weapon that is un-reliable worries me. Even if it has since been fixed, my first impression of the 1911 for CCW, is tainted.

It is a great gun, but I will no longer carry it.

Should I keep it around? Or should I sell it to put money towards a good CCW handgun? Is this something that will keep value, or should I move on?

I love the feel, handle, look, and trigger........

Confused:

Jake


----------



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

I too have a mil-spec that has some sighting issues. Nothing major, but its 3" off. In other words it shoots 3" low. It also shot 2" to the left, but fixed that. Now I might sound picky, but in my opinion, a SA should shoot dead on out of the box. I have 2 "cheaper" brand of 1911's and they were dead nuts on out of the box. Now I'm also contemplating selling it or monkying around with sending it in. The more I think about it, I might go shopping this week.


----------



## Thirties (Jan 12, 2008)

It depends on how much of a collector or tinkerer you are . . . if you are not a collector, then you should sell. If you are tinkerer and/or collecter, you should keep.

That is the simple way to decide, in my opinion.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I view myself as a collector to some extent. I do not however have any hangun that I will not carry. That being said, your pistol would likely net you a good deal in trade. Good luck.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If it's your only gun, and will be your only gun, swap it for a modern, reliable, simple, high-cap, carry gun.

If it's accurate, fun to shoot, and now just fine for the range, keep it, and buy a carry gun.

Many guys here have sold and regreted.

That said, I'm now at one-in, one out, with my purchases, because I'm only improving, not growing, my collection.

JW


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

"........I love the feel, handle, look, and trigger........"

Shoot many (300 minimum) rounds through it to check for reliability. And then shoot some more. Sounds like that was your only issue with the pistol. If that's the case, after shooting a few hundred rounds through it you will know exactly what to do with it. Kinda' like a "go" or "no go" gauge. How many rounds have you shot since you "fixed" it?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would say sell it and buy something that you will be comfortable with. My feeling comfortable with the reliability of a carry weapon would be #1 for me if I could carry. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

You look like a nice guy; I'd like to help you out.
I'll give you a hundred bucks to take that piece of junk off your hands.
You're welcome.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, if you don't trust it you don't need it. Sounds like you found the issue though..Have you shot it much now that is fixed?


I have also had guns out of the box that shoot a little funny. Guns are funny that way. I usually will coat a mag or two if bullets with something like a jewelers rouge and run them through pretty quick. Clean it up really well then it will usually shoot a lot better. Sometimes there's burs and things in the rifling that you might not see real easy. Things like that are why some guns really seem to get better after a couple hundred rounds. 

From my experience Springfield Mil Specs are a lot like the old Colts. They sight like a combat gun sights. No target floating or stuff like that. :smt1099


----------



## florida1098 (Feb 1, 2008)

Trade it for a Glock, any Glock, point and shoot, what else is there? Honestly, I admit, not the prettiest, not expensive, but, thousands of pOLICE dept's rely on them, including the three I have worked for in the past 25 yrs, and parts are everywhere, If you really want something that may save your life, w/o decockers, hammers, safety's there is no other choice.


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

florida1098 said:


> Trade it for a Glock, any Glock, point and shoot, what else is there? Honestly, I admit, not the prettiest, not expensive, but, thousands of pOLICE dept's rely on them, including the three I have worked for in the past 25 yrs, and parts are everywhere, If you really want something that may save your life, w/o decockers, hammers, safety's there is no other choice.


What is this heresy? May St. John M. Browning smite thee dead.:smt076


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

If you are in Texas, I'll take it off your hands and you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

dovehunter said:


> If you are in Texas, I'll take it off your hands and you don't have to worry about it.


Always room for one more (I think i need a bigger safe!):anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Boy am I not so bright some times (Images removed)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Dang it...that was supposed ot be in another thread..sorry


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

If you don't trust it, then you don't trust it. If you like shooting it now that its fixed, and can afford another, then you, my friend have just become a collector.


----------

